# wedding?



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2011)

Hey, Norman (gummybearpoop):

Wedding plans? You haven't said anything about that. Come on! Give us more scoop!!


----------



## Isa (May 6, 2011)

Wedding!!! Whos getting married here  I agree with Yvonne, Norman give us more scoop


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2011)

Since you can't post comments in the "for sale" section, I had to start a thread for the subject. Norman mentioned he'd like to sell some of his radiated tortoises because of some expenses coming up, among them wedding plans.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 6, 2011)

Yes, I read that too. I wonder if he read the thread on do married men live longer? lol


----------



## Jacqui (May 6, 2011)

It's about time Norman!  Congrats and is this the lovely lady I met?


----------



## gummybearpoop (May 6, 2011)

Haha Yes Yvonne! Yes Jacqui! I am letting her do most of the planning. It will be outdoors for sure. My friends make fun of me and say a tortoise will be the ring bearer.

Lol....I think married men get high blood pressure more. lol


----------



## Fernando (May 6, 2011)

gummybearpoop said:


> Haha Yes Yvonne! Yes Jacqui! I am letting her do most of the planning. It will be outdoors for sure. My friends make fun of me and say a tortoise will be the ring bearer.
> 
> Lol....I think married men get high blood pressure more. lol



Amen to that!


----------



## TortieLuver (May 6, 2011)

ha,ha, ha...that's probably true! We are such complex creatures they say (sorry ladies). Although Norman...wait until the kids come, then your blood pressure will really skyrocket!


----------



## Heden2v2Nixon (Jul 13, 2011)

is here for all you purchasing...


----------

